# Audi TTS Extreme Build Stage X



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

I have recently purchased a 2013 Audi TTS and immediately started modifying the car. My goal is to have 650-700 HP on pump gas with methanol if necessary and have a reliable AWD DSG car as daily driver. The engine will be forged and maybe some custom block work if possible to increase the displacement.

This the Mod List I have in planned so far:

Precision GEN2 PT6062 CEA with T4 twin scroll 0.84 A/R 
Custom Twin Scroll Tubular Race Manifold with Dual Wastegate
Custom 80 mm downpipe and full exhaust
Dual Tial MVS 38 mm external wastegate
Tial 50 mm blow off valve
Aquamist Methanol Injection
Custom Garrett 1000 HP air to water intercooler
Custom Billet Rods
Custom Overbore Pistons
Custom porting of cylinder heads
Ferrea Valvetrain Kit with +1 mm oversized valves
Integrated Engineering FSI 2.0 Valve Spring and Retainer Kit
Integrated Engineering Valve Guide for 2.0T FSI Engines
Mahle Motorsport/VanderVell Race Rod and Main Bearing Set
ARP Head and Main Stud Kit
Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI/TSI Intake Manifold - Red
Integrated Engineering 2.0T FSI Billet Valve Cover- Red
Custom catch can
HPFP Upgrade Audi FSI Complete High Pressure Fuel Pump Stage 2
HPFP Upgrade Audi FSI Performance Cam Follower
HPFP Upgrade Audi Performance Rail Valve Pressure Setting: 155 BAR
USP Motorsports Stage 3 Auxiliary Low Pressure Fuel System
Walbro 450 lph fuel pump
RS4 Injectors
R8 Coil Packs
NGK PFR8B spark plugs
BSH FSI Integrated Throttle Pipe
Custom 4” intake and piping
H&R Swaybar Kit
Whiteline Front and Rear Swaybar Link Kit
265/35 – 19 or 275/35 – 19 Michelin Pilot Super Sport tires
Ksport SuperComp 8pot Big Brake Kit Front 380 mm
Custom TTRS Front Fascia and custom TTRS rear wing
HKS EVC-6 Boost Controller
AEM Wideband and Boost gauges
Sidewinder Stage 3 Clutch Package DSG 02E (700 ft/lbs)
DSG Cool Flow Aluminum Filter Housing w/ Stainless Steel Filter
Custom Engine oil and DSG oil coolers
Custom Dyno Engine and DSG Tune

Please feel free to make comments and give advice. I would specially appreciate first hand experience and input from TT owners running Stage 3 or higher setups.

Thanks.


----------



## GaBoYnFla (Oct 2, 2005)

You forgot the wallet-cashectomy and bank account drain kit! Good luck....would love to ride in it....keep us posted.

Post some before pics of the car too......


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

GaBoYnFla said:


> You forgot the wallet-cashectomy and bank account drain kit! Good luck....would love to ride in it....keep us posted.
> 
> Post some before pics of the car too......


Not to mention some extra cash stashed away.........for when you start breaking $hit.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

600-650 HP is peanuts for these engines with proper supporting modification. Golf R has the same engine and drivetrain with TTS and there are Golf R's putting down 800-1000 HP.

If I can get the DSG to hold up 600-650 HP with upgraded clutches and more cooling, I bet I'll have rock solid 100-200 km/h 5.5x sec car. We'll see. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

TT KING said:


> 600-650 HP is peanuts for these engines with proper supporting modification. Golf R has the same engine and drivetrain with TTS and there are Golf R's putting down 800-1000 HP.
> 
> If I can get the DSG to hold up 600-650 HP with upgraded clutches and more cooling, I bet I'll have rock solid 100-200 km/h 5.5x sec car. We'll see. :thumbup::thumbup:


600 or more hp with this engine is possible. Driving it on the street wont be the most enjoyable experience I dont think. I just sold my MK6 R and bought a TT RS so I do know a little bit about this engine.  I had just about every mod possible without digging into the internals and going big turbo. What I was referring to was breaking/twisting your driveshaft. If you plan on launching your car with around 30 psi of boost you will break it sooner or later. Just saying. Sooooo........might want to add that to your list. Not sure what solution a couple of those guys came up with but if you did a search I'm sure you will find some good info on the R forums. :beer:


----------



## pal (Aug 16, 2000)

Power, Reliability & Cost. When it come to extreme builds like the one you are planning on, you can only have two of these three. In your case it appears that cost is no object in order for you to get to the power levels you want and keep daily driver reliability. While I most definitely look forward to your build, I must ask why you picked a TT to get 600hp? For the amount you will spend on this build, you could have got something like a 911 Turbo that will get you to your desired power levels with just bolt on's and be reliable.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

pal said:


> For the amount you will spend on this build, you could have got something like a 911 Turbo that will get you to your desired power levels with just bolt on's and be reliable.


And not handle like a nose heavy pig... :banghead:
going fast in a straight line is awesome, no doubt.. but they make cars that cost less in the first place for those purposes.. and those are also more reliable than a turbocharged small displacement engine with a gazillion hp.. the engines usually start with the letters LS *hint hint*


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

DFW RS said:


> 600 or more hp with this engine is possible. Driving it on the street wont be the most enjoyable experience I dont think. I just sold my MK6 R and bought a TT RS so I do know a little bit about this engine.  I had just about every mod possible without digging into the internals and going big turbo. What I was referring to was breaking/twisting your driveshaft. If you plan on launching your car with around 30 psi of boost you will break it sooner or later. Just saying. Sooooo........might want to add that to your list. Not sure what solution a couple of those guys came up with but if you did a search I'm sure you will find some good info on the R forums. :beer:


Based on which experience do you say driving a 600 HP TTS on the street won't be enjoyable? Have you driven in 600 HP Golf R's? Except for some lag between 3000 - 4000 rpm, I don't think there is anything not enjoyable on the street with a 600 HP TTS. I'm saying this based on my friend's Mk6 Golf R here putting down 650 HP and 4.9 sec 100-200 km/h. It's just awesome. Basically that was the reason I decided to purchase TTS and start modifying it to this level.

Regarding breaking the driveshaft, you may be right. I don't know if there is any aftermarket billet or upgraded driveshafts but I will need one eventually. There is much more info on the R forums regarding big HP builds. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

pal said:


> Power, Reliability & Cost. When it come to extreme builds like the one you are planning on, you can only have two of these three. In your case it appears that cost is no object in order for you to get to the power levels you want and keep daily driver reliability. While I most definitely look forward to your build, I must ask why you picked a TT to get 600hp? For the amount you will spend on this build, you could have got something like a 911 Turbo that will get you to your desired power levels with just bolt on's and be reliable.


Power, Reliability & Cost economy. I agree with you. You can't have it all but you can find the sweet balance between the 3. GTX3076 on a 2.0L built engine is not that much of an extreme build. If you start going into GTX35 or even bigger series, then that's a pretty extreme build.

Don't get caught up in the numbers. 600 HP does not mean anything. A 600 HP TTS will be faster than a 600 HP 911 Turbo if it's built right.

And all this 911 Turbo talk, do you know how much it costs to modify a 997 TT with Tiptronic or PDK? Just to build a 997 TT engine is min $25-30k, let alone the price of a 997 Turbo to start with. 

Audi TTS + $15-20k and you will have a very enjoyable and fast street car.


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

at any rate. if the build comes to fruition it will be awesome, and a sight to behold! will be good to see it going from stock to bonkers. and quite possibly one of the most built TTS to be documented. which is something in and of itself


----------



## DFW RS (May 12, 2002)

TT KING said:


> Based on which experience do you say driving a 600 HP TTS on the street won't be enjoyable? Have you driven in 600 HP Golf R's? Except for some lag between 3000 - 4000 rpm, I don't think there is anything not enjoyable on the street with a 600 HP TTS. I'm saying this based on my friend's Mk6 Golf R here putting down 650 HP and 4.9 sec 100-200 km/h. It's just awesome. Basically that was the reason I decided to purchase TTS and start modifying it to this level.
> 
> Regarding breaking the driveshaft, you may be right. I don't know if there is any aftermarket billet or upgraded driveshafts but I will need one eventually. There is much more info on the R forums regarding big HP builds. We'll see how that goes.


Not saying you won't have fun driving it. Even the K04 had lag in my opinion that I didn't really care for. Sure, once your Turbo spools up it will be grand. You will have a stiffer suspension and will feel it. If you install something like the VWR engine and transmission mounts you can expect more vibration. Its what I would do since some of the BS cheaper mounts won't last long. Add a intake and a Turbo back exhaust and depending on the one you buy, would probably be to loud for most. 

Have I driven a Golf R with 600 hp? Nope. Mine might have gotten close to 400 on a cold day. Probably a touch less. It was fun for sure. I had the 42 draft designs TBE on it and it was pretty darn loud. In my opinion it was probably the best flowing exhaust for my car so thats what I went with. 

With all that being said, over 600 hp from a 2.0L turbocharged car like a TTS or a Golf R would be cool but the lag would pi$$ me off....unless I was just gunning it from 100kmh to 200kmh :laugh: Good luck with your build but I hope you have a daily driver! :beer:


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

DFW RS said:


> Not saying you won't have fun driving it. Even the K04 had lag in my opinion that I didn't really care for. Sure, once your Turbo spools up it will be grand. You will have a stiffer suspension and will feel it. If you install something like the VWR engine and transmission mounts you can expect more vibration. Its what I would do since some of the BS cheaper mounts won't last long. Add a intake and a Turbo back exhaust and depending on the one you buy, would probably be to loud for most.
> 
> Have I driven a Golf R with 600 hp? Nope. Mine might have gotten close to 400 on a cold day. Probably a touch less. It was fun for sure. I had the 42 draft designs TBE on it and it was pretty darn loud. In my opinion it was probably the best flowing exhaust for my car so thats what I went with.
> 
> With all that being said, over 600 hp from a 2.0L turbocharged car like a TTS or a Golf R would be cool but the lag would pi$$ me off....unless I was just gunning it from 100kmh to 200kmh :laugh: Good luck with your build but I hope you have a daily driver! :beer:


I've heard the ride becomes very stiff and a lot if vibration is transferred to the cabin with performance engine and transmission mounts such as the VWR or BSH or Torque solution. So I'm going to stay with H&R sway bars and Whiteline sway bar links.

I'm having a custom 80 mm exhaust system build from turbo mount, through down pipe, mid pipe, all the way to the end muffler and 100 mm quad chrome tips. It will look awesome when it's completed. We are going to modify the factory end muffler to incorporate dual 76 mm piping. I'll post pictures when it's completed. I believe it will not be too loud until I get on it.

I'm thinking of doing some trick in the turbo manifold, heads, tuning, anti-lag, etc to eliminate the lag as much as possible. With tubular manifold (which are known to cause turbo lag), 0.82 A/R turbine GTX3076 and stock intake my friend's fully built Mk6 Golf R made full boost at 4500 rpm. Not bad at all..


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

All this talk and no pictures would not be fair, right?

She made 204 whp on Mustang Dyno factory stock and with custom tune and straight down pipe (no cats) and midpipe, we were able to get 272 whp with everything else stock. Not bad for a bone stock TTS.


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Well, we have completed the custom exhaust and it did not exactly turn out in the way I expected. We ran custom 80 mm straight pipe from the turbo all the way back to the rear factory muffler. We opened up the factory TTS muffler, removed the valves, dividers, replaced the factory 63 mm pipes with 76 mm pipes, and used 4 100 mm chrome exhaust tips. The look is awesome but the sound is not that much. There is terrible resonance between 2000 - 3000 rpm. The sound is not good either. Trial and error. We are going to go back to factory stock TTS muffler and only modify the entrance to 80 mm to match the rest of the system. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

I'm guessing you purchased the car wrapped? When are the performance mods going to be finished..........how many miles are on the car?


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

boo9302 said:


> I'm guessing you purchased the car wrapped? When are the performance mods going to be finished..........how many miles are on the car?


No. I purchased the car as factory stock and in Black exterior. I had the matte bronze wrap, gunmetal wheel paint, custom tune, exhaust, etc. done. The car has 20,000 miles. I'm currently in the process of purchasing the parts and discussing what would be the best path to follow. So it will be a while before the mods get finished.


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

Cool it's good to see more wrapped TTS. I like the color a lot.. What brand is the vinyl? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


----------



## W8reduction tredmill01 (Jul 27, 2015)

Has any one done away with these intake runners. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

boo9302 said:


> Cool it's good to see more wrapped TTS. I like the color a lot.. What brand is the vinyl?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatal


Wrap is Arlon Matte Aztec Bronze. It's very exotic. This is my second car wrapped with this color vinyl.


----------



## GMPCompetitionTT (Dec 7, 2014)

Arlon wraps are awesome. Had my first one done on my TT probably wont be my last. Great looking TT


----------



## boo9302 (Aug 10, 2007)

TT KING said:


> I have recently purchased a 2013 Audi TTS and immediately started modifying the car. My goal is to have 600-650 HP on pump gas with methanol if necessary and have a reliable AWD DSG car as daily driver. The engine will be forged and maybe some custom block work if possible to increase the displacement.
> 
> This the Mod List I have in planned so far:
> 
> ...


Have you purchased any of the parts yet? 


Sent from my iPhone using magic


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

It's been a while since I last posted here. I have made some changes in the build, especially the turbo. I recently finished purchasing some of the parts and my plan was to get to the limits of the stock K04 turbo but I guess I had to learn it the hard way. The engine started blowing oil at idle once it was hot. We opened the engine and this is what we see. Oil on top of cylinder 1 and 4, and scratches in cylinder walls. I was not expecting this on stock turbo but this is what we have now.

Anyway, we are starting the build on the engine. The goal is 700 HP. Please feel free to contribute with your comments. We'll be building the engine from ground up and hope it will be bulletproof.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

So you are saying this is the motor of your TTS in Arlon Matt Aztec Bronze ?

Is it me or . . That motor looks old? :what:


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

Yep, this is the motor off the 2013 Audi TTS with 30,000 km wrapped in Aztec Bronze. What about it looks old? It's just dirt and oil everywhere.


----------



## Ginovega (Jul 22, 2013)

I'm sorry to heat the motor blew up on a stock turbo on its way to its build . I guess you gonna need more parts added to that long list . If you can pull this through , this is going to be a an awesome build . Good luck !


----------



## arm1tage (Apr 14, 2010)

If you blew your engine on the stock turbo that would point to a bad tune... make sure the same thing doesn't happen after it's built!


----------



## TT KING (May 11, 2015)

arm1tage said:


> If you blew your engine on the stock turbo that would point to a bad tune... make sure the same thing doesn't happen after it's built!


I did around 3,000 km hard on the tune and there was nothing wrong with the car. Then we changed the intake manifold, hpfp, injectors, coil plugs, low press fuel pump, pvc cancel, catch can and 1 day later the car started smoking at idle just as the engine got warm.

I believe it was due to standard valve guides and engine bearings which are known for failing under even stock usage.

Hopefully, this time it will be bulletproof.


----------



## hightechrdn (Dec 9, 2011)

TT KING said:


> I did around 3,000 km hard on the tune and there was nothing wrong with the car. Then we changed the intake manifold, hpfp, injectors, coil plugs, low press fuel pump, pvc cancel, catch can and 1 day later the car started smoking at idle just as the engine got warm.
> 
> I believe it was due to standard valve guides and engine bearings which are known for failing under even stock usage.
> 
> Hopefully, this time it will be bulletproof.




I am not saying that you are wrong as I don't know for certain, but based on your description I would look at other causes for the smoking...

Did you do a leak down test prior to pulling the cylinder head?
Did you update the tune to account for the upgraded HPFP and other changes?

I couldn't really see the scratches in the pictures of the cylinder walls beyond the honing/hatch pattern. However, if you do have vertical scratches, that points to a problem other than valve guides or engine bearings. A couple of examples: You could have been over fueling the engine, leading to the cylinder walls being washed down. Excessive heat/pressure can cause ring issues, if they aren't of the proper material and set to an end gap to match the application/usage. Pistons can expand too much due to high temps, using up all of the piston-cylinder wall clearance and cause cylinder wall damage.

A faulty PVC system setup could easily cause excessive crankcase pressure due to build up of blow by and force oil into the cylinders, making the engine smoke.

BTW... Good luck with the build! I love to see someone doing more than the typical bolt-on upgrades to VAG vehicles, no matter whether a Golf R, TTS, or Porsche 911 Turbo!


----------

